# RIP Corny



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

My 5 year old Normal Corn Snake died yesterday.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

oooh thats terrible r.i.p


----------



## snake100 (Mar 15, 2006)

sorry to hear that RIP


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Fazer... poor thing


----------



## asnakecalled? (Apr 9, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your loss, RIP


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Dean


----------



## mourne (Apr 20, 2006)

Awe, i`m so sorry to hear that. R.I.P little snake.


----------

